# mk4 gti leather re-wrap kits



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

hey does anyone know if they make aftermarket seat rewrap kits?


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Simzilla (May 15, 2009)

yeah, I'd like to know too.


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

me tooo


----------



## Simzilla (May 15, 2009)

yeah, me tooooooooooooooo! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## caveman1 (May 16, 2011)

ebay has vw specific leather seat covers that are air bag compatible


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

link?


----------



## Brokentiptronic (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe he is talking about something like this? I'm considering it since my seats are/were the light grey and I'd like a cheap solution to protect them from further abuse. These will no doubt look as cheap as they cost.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-P...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

Try leatherseats.com. They don't show it on their web page but they might have it. They don't show a pattern for MKVI's but they had the pattern when I called them.


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.katzkin.com/interiorselector
they say they do "most models back to 1995, call for details"
worth shot...


----------



## caveman1 (May 16, 2011)

if you goto ebay.ca and in the search field enter vw leather seats you will find hundreds of seat covers from mild to wild with varying colors and textures


----------

